# Iodine value on Soap Calc an Sunflower oil



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am trying to sub out the exact amount of OO for Sunflower oil.

The amount of lye is almost exact.

The hardness, cleansing, conditioning, bubbly, and creamy totals are nearly the same.

The iodine levels are vERY different. Which lowers the INS total. Before I had a 165 INS and now it it 156. If the individual sub categories are fine should I fret about the INS? 


I do understand that (according to Soap Calc) the ideal is 160 with the higher number the harder the bar.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just ignore it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto. When I first started out I had notes on what all those categories meant and tried to keep everything in the 'acceptable' ranges. And I found I didn't always agree with what the calculator had to say. LOL Now, I look at just the basics and take it with a grain of salt knowing that it boils down to making a test batch and seeing what *I* think about the soap. LOL

Another thing that helped me was looking at the results of the single oil soap swap done on another soap forum years ago. Good info.

http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow --

This lists sunflower oil as rancid. The comments listed are very harsh against Sunflower. Should I even try to sub out oo for sunflower oil in the wamart recipe?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, I noticed that.....but I know a lot of ladies here use it successfully.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I have used 15 % sunflower in every batch for the last 3 years and not had any soap go rancid or have any DOS.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok. thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's different, using one oil by itself, as opposed to the whole bar being that oil.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The oil would have to be rancid to start with to get soap that is rancid. Soap can not 'go' rancid. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use sunflower at 20% and don't have rancidity issues. I wouldn't hesitate to use it at all.


----------

